# Finally got my jointer set



## Spitfire1 (May 18, 2016)

My jointer and I haven't always been a perfect team. At first I was getting boards slightly bowed, then I was getting tapers. Frustrated I even bought a One Way multi gauge to align the straight knives on it because I couldn't come up with a better way to align the knives. I had all the knives aligned with .001 of an inch of each other (wasn't easy) and the outfeed table set slightly below the knives. Yet I was still getting a small amount of snipe. Finally yesterday after making numerous test cuts and realizing my outdoes table may have simply been set to low (resulting in snipe). I had thought some gab in my joints were inevitable and should just be fixed with clamping pressure. Now realize this was also an error on my part. Finally after some test cuts in 2×4s I got everything aligned. No snipe or bowing. I was getting glass smooth and straight cuts!!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep, snipe is the classic sign that the out feed table is too low.

The easy way to set it.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Bravo for sticking with it and not giving up. 
A jointer might be a very simple machine but just a few thousand this way or that can make all the difference.
How many threads have we seen where someone cannot get their jointer working right and decide a bryd head will solve everything.


----------



## Spitfire1 (May 18, 2016)

Thank you. Yes I couldn't have said it better. 
Lesson 1: A few thousand of an inch sure makes. 
Lesson 2: Nothing can replace test cuts for checking alignment. 
I can't think of a power tool that is more finicky than a jointer.


----------

